# Audio equalizer request



## BoltGamer_YT (Jan 3, 2017)

I think that there should be an audio equalizer as I'm having problems with my audio and this is the feature that is the only thing to resolve my issue.


----------



## The Classified Rebel (Apr 15, 2017)

I am right there with you. I have game audio issues because of the surround sound and an EQ would help a lot in trying to fix it as well as I would no longer have to use voicemeeter to round out my mic.


----------



## mindplay (Apr 17, 2017)

I just posted this, it might be helpful:

https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/better-voice-recordings.514/

I don't believe a custom EQ plug-in just for OBS is a good approach - there are really good EQs available via VST plug-ins already.


----------



## The Classified Rebel (Apr 17, 2017)

mindplay said:


> I just posted this, it might be helpful:
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/better-voice-recordings.514/
> 
> I don't believe a custom EQ plug-in just for OBS is a good approach - there are really good EQs available via VST plug-ins already.



Thank you very much, I did not know that they had that. The issue I have is b/c I use surround sound headset the stream and recordings sound like you are hearing things through a tunnel or something but it is only the game that sounds that way so it is great that I can put it just on the desktop audio.


----------



## Gruenthal Church (Aug 16, 2018)

Does anyone know about a way to remove a buzz hum or hiss?


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Jan 11, 2019)

Gruenthal Church said:


> Does anyone know about a way to remove a buzz hum or hiss?


Add a noise gate filter or a noise suppresion filter (or both). If those don't work find a better noise reduction VST online


----------



## Paul G (Dec 19, 2020)

mindplay said:


> I just posted this, it might be helpful:
> 
> https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/better-voice-recordings.514/
> 
> I don't believe a custom EQ plug-in just for OBS is a good approach - there are really good EQs available via VST plug-ins already.


How do you run VST Plugins without crashing every time on a Windoz Pro 64bit I7 w/ 16GB ram? VST2 or VST3?


----------



## udosc (Mar 18, 2021)

Not having an OBS-native EQ plugin is a weird limitation to have, even more so if it's left out intentionally.

VST plugins may be great for Windows (and maybe Mac, not sure?) but on Linux, there is no good option for equalizing your mic. On Ubuntu, there are no built-in options for doing this on a system level, and everything you can install on top (like PulseEffects) doesn't quite work for one reason or other.

Having an EQ plugin in OBS would be really helpful. I'm willing to bounty money towards this.


----------



## norihiro (Jun 12, 2021)

Gruenthal Church said:


> Does anyone know about a way to remove a buzz hum or hiss?


It is said de-esser reduces hiss sound. Maybe it is available on VST.
Hum noise should be reduced by an equalizer with lowering 50Hz or 60Hz band. If you can control Q factor of the band, I recommend to increase the Q.


----------



## airvzxf (Sep 27, 2022)

udosc said:


> Not having an OBS-native EQ plugin is a weird limitation to have, even more so if it's left out intentionally.
> 
> VST plugins may be great for Windows (and maybe Mac, not sure?) but on Linux, there is no good option for equalizing your mic. On Ubuntu, there are no built-in options for doing this on a system level, and everything you can install on top (like PulseEffects) doesn't quite work for one reason or other.
> 
> Having an EQ plugin in OBS would be really helpful. I'm willing to bounty money towards this.


Is it very difficult? I mean, why don't we start this project in GitHub?


----------

